# Drawsko Bulk Carrier Cargo Freighter Ship In Great Lakes



## ShipsInTheGreatLakes (Oct 4, 2020)

2010 Drawsko - 190m / 610ft - Bulk Carrier Cargo Freighter Ship In Great Lakes Oct 17 2020


----------

